# Seashell water dishes for juveniles



## user 666 (Feb 28, 2017)

It is easy to find a water dish for an adult tarantula - you can just use commercial food dishes from other sections of the pet store - but finding a water dish small and shallow enough for a juvenile is hard.

I've been reading the threads in this forum about the reused and repurposed water dishes, and they all strike me as expensive (for me, at least, with 20 Ts). So I wanted to share a solution that looks better and is cheap.

I have been using seashells like this:
http://www.petsmart.com/fish/suppli...fin-seashell-aquarium-decoration-5161391.html

At first, I had been using seashells left over from a craft project, but when I ran out I got one of those bags. It had over 30 usable seashells in it of various sizes (not counting the broken shells) all for only a couple dollars. 

Great value, no?

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 28, 2017)

That's a great idea for a gently sloping dish. A large shell could work for a large T too.


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 28, 2017)

eh, i just use Gatorade bottle caps. theres some water bottle brands that have great lids too.


----------



## sdsnybny (Feb 28, 2017)

Upside down LEGO blocks, Monopoly houses & hotels, disposable tattoo artist ink cups (multiple sizes), thimbles.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Mar 4, 2017)

user 666 said:


> but finding a water dish small and shallow enough for a juvenile is hard.


SD already mentioned my cheap suggestions.  Also, FYI, you don't need to worry about depth, Ts can swim, and small Ts can even sit on the surface tension of water at times.
All my slings have deep dishes relative to their body size, never a drowning.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Belegnole (Mar 4, 2017)

I use caps off of unused ink vials. Something similar would work too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Mar 6, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> Upside down LEGO blocks, Monopoly houses & hotels, disposable tattoo artist ink cups (multiple sizes), thimbles.


^^^^ This.  I have used all of these items except the LEGO blocks.  I think the tattoo artist ink cups is the most economical item.  I got 1000 of them on Amazon for $10.  At this price you just throw them away and insert a new one during maintenance.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RTTB (Mar 6, 2017)

Seashells sound like a good eco friendly idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hellblazer (Mar 10, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> eh, i just use Gatorade bottle caps. theres some water bottle brands that have great lids too.


Gatorade caps are great. I got a weird look from a coworker tonight when I finished a bottle and stuck the cap in my pocket.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hellblazer said:


> Gatorade caps are great. I got a weird look from a coworker tonight when I finished a bottle and stuck the cap in my pocket.


That's nothing, try asking strangers for caps

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## runCMD (Mar 15, 2017)

I like it.  I got a spiderling enclosure from @Abyss for my C. Versicolor and swapped out the little cap waterdish for a seashell my 4 year old son gave me a while back that was just sitting on my desk.  Funny that I came across this thread like the next day.  I think it just looks nice

Reactions: Like 3


----------

